# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Алиса в стране чудес.  Спектакль

## Lampada

*   
Алиса в стране чудес*
 Спектакль по сказке Л. Кэррола
Слова и мелодии для песен - В. Высoцкий 
Действующие лица и исполнители:
Кэррол, Додо, Чеширский кот, Улыбка, Синяя гусеница - В. Абдулов 
Алиса - Г. Иванова 
Белый Кролик -В. Шиловский 
Мышь, Ореховая Соня, Поросенок - К. Румянова 
Попугай, орленок Эд - *В. Высоцкий* 
Билль, Шляпник - М. Лобанов 
Джим, Мартовский заяц, Валет, Палач, Лягушонок - В. Петров 
Герцогиня - Е. Ханаева 
Королева, кухарка - Н. Вихрова 
Король, Судья, Садовник - О. Герасимов 
Атака Гризли, Дама-антипод - Н. Назарова 
В эпизодах - артисты МХАТ    Алиса_1 
Песня Кэррола  
Много неясного в странной стране,
Можно запутаться и заблудиться.
Даже мурашки бегут по спине,
Если представить, что может случиться.
Вдруг будет пропасть и нужен прыжок.
Струсишь ли сразу? Прыгнешь ли смело?
А? э... так-то, дружок,
В этом-то всё и дело. 
Добро и зло в стране чудес - как и везде встречаются,
Но только здесь они живут на разных берегах.
Здесь по дорогам разные истории скитаются,
И бегают фантазии на тоненьких ногах.
___ 
Этот рассказ мы с загадки начнем,
Даже Алиса ответит едва ли,
Что остается от сказки потом,
После того, как её рассказали?
Где затерялся волшебный рожок,
Добрая фея куда улетела?
А? э... так-то, дружок,
В этом-то все и дело. 
Они не испаряются, они не растворяются,
Рассказанные в сказке, промелькнувшие во сне.
В страну чудес волшебную они переселяются,
Мы их, конечно, встретим в этой сказачной стране.
_______________________________  
 Песня Алисы  
Я страшно скучаю, я просто без сил,
И мысли приходят, меня, беспокоя,
Чтоб кто-то куда-то меня пригласил,
И там я увидела что-то такое... 
Но что именно, право, не знаю.
Все советуют наперебой:
"Почитай", - я сажусь и читаю,
"Поиграй", - и я с кошкой играю.
Все равно я ужасно скучаю,
Сэр, возьмите Алису с собой! 
Мне так бы хотелось, хотелось бы мне
Когда-нибудь, как-нибудь выйти из дому
И вдруг оказаться вверху, в глубине,
Внутри и снаружи, где всё по-другому. 
Но что именно, право, не знаю.
Все советуют наперебой:
"Почитай", - я сажусь и читаю,
"Поиграй", - и я с кошкой играю.
Все равно я ужасно скучаю,
Сэр, возьмите Алису с собой. 
Пусть дома поднимется переполох,
И пусть наказанье грозит - я согласна.
Глаза закрываю, считаю до трёх...
Что будет, что будет! Волнуюсь ужасно. 
Но что именно, право, не знаю.
Все советуют наперебой:
"Почитай", - я сажусь и читаю,
"Поиграй", - и я с кошкой играю.
Все равно я ужасно скучаю,
Сэр, возьмите Алису с собой!
__________________________
Песня Кэррола  
Ну и последнее, хочется мне:
Чтобы всегда вы меня узнавали,
Буду я птицей в волшебной стране,
Птицей додо меня дети прозвали.
Даже Алисе моей невдомёк,
Как упакуюсь я в птичее тело.
А? э... так-то, дружок,
В этом-то всё и дело. 
И не такие странности в стране чудес случаются,
В ней нет границ, не нужно плыть, бежать или лететь.
Попасть туда несложно, никому не запрещается,
В ней можно оказаться, стоит только захотеть.
_______________________  
 Додо, Алиса и Белый Кролик  
- Эй, кто там крикнул: Ой-ой-ой!
- Ну я, я Кролик Белый.
- Опять спешишь?
- Прости, Додо, так много важных дел. 
У нас в Стране Чудес попробуй что-то не доделай!
Вот и ношусь я взад-вперед, как заяц угорелый,
За два кило пути я на два метра похудел.
Зачем, зачем, сограждане, зачем я кролик белый? 
Когда бы был я серым, я б не бегал, а сидел.
А я не в силах отказать, я страшно мягкотелый,
Установить бы кроликам какой-нибудь предел.
- Но почему, скажите вы, и почему вы белый? 
- Да потому что, ай-ай-ай, такой уж мой удел.
Ах, как опаздываю я, почти что на день целый,
Бегу... бегу...
- А, - говорят, - он в детстве не был белым,
Но опоздать боялся и от страха поседел.

----------


## Lampada

*Часть 2* 
 Марш антиподов  
Когда провалишься сквозь землю от стыда
Иль поклянешься: "Провалиться мне на месте",
Без всяких трудностей ты попадешь сюда,
А мы уж встретим по закому - честь по чести. 
Мы антиподы, мы здесь живём.
У нас тут анти, анти, антиординаты.
Стоим на пятках твердо мы и на своём.
Кто не на пятках, те антипяты. 
Но почему-то прилетая впопыхах,
На головах стоят разини и растяпы,
И даже пробуют ходить на головах
Антиребята, антимамы, антипапы. 
Мы антиподы, мы здесь живем.
У нас тут анти, анти, антординаты.
Стоим на пятках твердо мы и на своем.
И кто не с нами, те антипяты.
______________________________ 
 Падение Алисы  
Догонит ли в воздухе, или шалишь,
Летучая кошка летучую мышь?
Собака летучая кошку летучую?
Зачем я себя этой глупостью мучаю? 
А раньше я думала, стоя над кручею:
"Ах, как бы мне сделаться тучей летучею".
Ну вот я и стала летучею тучею,
И вот я решаю по этому случаю: 
Догонит ли в воздухе, или шалишь,
Летучая кошка летучую мышь?
Собака летучая кошку летучую?
Зачем я себя этой глупостью мучаю?
_____________________________ 
Про Мэри Энн  
Толстушка Мэри Энн была:
Так много ела и пила,
Что еле-еле проходила в двери.
То прямо на ходу спала,
То плакала и плакала,
А то визжала, как пила,
Ленивейшая в целом мире Мэри. 
Чтоб слопать всё, для Мэри Энн
Едва хватало перемен.
Спала на парте Мэри
Весь день по крайней мере, -
В берлогах так медведи спят и сонные тетери.

----------


## Lampada

*Часть 3* 
Путаница  
Все должны до одного числа знать до цифры пять,
Ну хотя бы для того, чтоб отметки различать.
Кто-то там домой пришел, и глаза поднять боится,
Это раз, это кол, это единица.
За порог ступил едва, а ему - головомойка,
Значит "пара" - Это два или просто двойка. 
Эх, раз, ещё раз, голова одна у нас,
Ну, а в этой голове уха два и мысли две.
Вот и дразнится народ и смеётся глухо:
"Посмотрите, вон идет голова - два уха,
Голова, голова, голова - два уха".
_________________________________ 
С ней у доски всегда беда:
Ни бэ ни мэ, ни нет ни да,
По сто ошибок делала в примере...
Но знала Мэри Энн всегда -
Кто где, кто с кем и кто куда, -
Противнейшая в целом мире Мэри! 
Но в голове без перемен
У Мэри Энн, у Мэри Энн.
И если пела Мэри,
То все кругом немели, -
Слух музыкальный у нее - как у глухой тетери.
_______________________________ 
  В море слёз  
Слезливое море вокруг разлилось,
И вот принимаю я слезную ванну, -
Должно быть, по морю из собственных слез
Плыву к слезовитому я океану. 
Растеряешься здесь поневоле -
Со стихией одна на один.
Может зря
Проходили мы в школе,
Что моря
Из поваренной соли?
Хоть бы льдина попалась мне, что ли,
Или встретился добрый дельфин! 
____________________ 
  Песня Мыши  
Спасите, спасите! О ужас, о ужас, -
Я больше не вынырну, если нырну,
Немного поплаваю, чуть поднатужусь,
Но силы покинут - и я утону. 
Вы мне по секрету ответить смогли бы:
Я - рыбная мышь или мышная рыба?
Я тихо лежала в уютной норе -
Читала, мечтала и ела пюре, 
И вдруг это море около,
Как будто кот наплакал!
Я в нём как мышь промокла,
Продрогла, как собака.
______________________________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZGmOtoCEDg   *Песня Попугая*  
Послушайте все, ого-го, эге-гей!
Меня, попугая - пирата морей. 
Родился я в тыща - каком-то году
В банано-лиановой чаще.
Мой папа был папа-пугай Какаду,
Тогда еще не говорящий.
Но вскоре покинул я девственный лес,
Взял в плен меня страшный Фернандо Кортес.
Он начал на бедного папу кричать,
А папа Фернанде не мог отвечать. 
И чтоб отомстить - от зари до зари
Твердил я три слова, всего только три.
Упрямо себя заставлял - повтори:
"Карамба!", "Коррида!!" и "Черт побери!!!" 
Послушайте все, ого-го, эге-гей!
Меня, попугая - пирата морей. 
Нас шторм на обратной дороге застиг,
Мне было особенно трудно.
Английский фрегат под названием "Бриг"
Взял на абордаж наше судно.
Был бой рукопашный три ночи, два дня,
И злые пираты пленили меня.
Так начал я плавать на разных судах,
В районе экватора, в северных льдах.
На разных пиратских судах. 
Давали мне кофе, какао, еду,
Чтоб я их приветствовал:
"Х-ау ду ю ду!"
Но я повторял от зари до зари:
"Карамба!", "Коррида!!" и "Черт побери!!!" 
Послушайте все, ого-го, эге-гей!
Меня, попугая - пирата морей. 
Лет сто я проплавал пиратом, и что ж?
Какой-то матросик пропащий
Продал меня в рабство за ломаный грош,
А я уже был говорящий.
Турецкий паша нож сломал попалам,
Когда я сказал ему: "Паша, салам!"
И просто кондрашка хватила пашу,
Когда он узнал, что еще я пишу,
Читаю, пою и пляшу. 
Я Индию видел, Иран и Ирак.
Я - индивидум. Не попка-дурак.
Так думают только одни дикари.
Карамба!, Коррида!! и Черт побери!!!
___________________________________ 
 Орлёнок Эд  
Таких имён в помине нет,
Какой-то бред - орлёнок Эд...
Я слышал это, джентльмены, леди!
Для быстроты, для простоты
Прошу со мною быть на ты,
Зовите Эдом, это вроде Эдди. 
Эд - это просто вместо имён:
Эд-гар, Эд-вард, Эд-монд. 
Но Эд - не сокращение
О нет! - не упрощение,
А Эд, прошу прощения,
Скорее обобщение
Для лёгкости общения, -
Ни более ни менее.

----------


## Lampada

*Часть 4* 
 Странные скачки  
Эй вы, синегубые!
Эй, холодноносые!
Эй вы, стукозубые
И дыбоволосые! 
Эй, мурашкокожие,
Мерзляки, мерзлячки,
Мокрые, скукоженые!
Начинаем скачки! 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем -
Зато просохнем. 
Все закоченелые,
Слабые и хилые,
Ну, как угорелые,
Побежали, милые! 
Полуобмороженная
Пестрая компания,
Выполняй положеное
Самосогревание! 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем -
Зато просохнем. 
Выйдут все в передние -
Задние и средние,
Даже предпоследние
Перейдут в передние: 
Всем передвигающимся
Даже на карачках,
Но вовсю старающимся -
Приз положен в скачках. 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем -
Зато просохнем. 
Вам не надо зимних шуб,
Робин Гуси с Эдами,
Коль придете к финишу
С крупными победами. 
Мчимся, как укушенные,
Весело, согласно, -
И стоим, просушенные.
До чего прекрасно! 
Ух! Встали!
А впрок ли?
Устали,
Зато просохли.
___________________________ 
Хорошо смотреть вперёд, но сначала нужно знать
Правильный начальный счёт: раз, два, три, четыре, пять.
Отвечаешь кое-как, у доски вздыхая тяжко
И "трояк", И "трояк" С минусом, с натяжкой.
Стих читаешь наизусть, но чуть-чуть скороговоркой.
Хлоп! Четыре, ну и пусть, твёрдая четверка. 
Эх, раз, два, три, побежали на пари,
Обогнали "трояка" На четыре пятака.
Вот четвёрочник бежит, быстро, легче пуха,
Сзади троечник сопи, голова - три уха,
Голова, голова, голова - три уха.
________________________________

----------


## Lampada

http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=73048 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/cht ... opast-v.ra http://youtube.com/watch?v=DZkszzu1crE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Hg5S5s9kg   *Песня о планах*  
Чтобы не попасть в капкан,
Чтобы в темноте не заблудиться,
Чтобы никогда с пути не сбиться,
Чтобы в нужном месте приземлиться, приводниться, -
Начерти на карте план. 
И шагай, и пой беспечно,
Тири-тири-там-там, тирам!
Встреча обеспечена -
В плане все отмечено
Точно, безупречно и пунктиром,
Тири-тири-там-там, тирам,
Жирненьким пунктиром. 
Если даже есть талант,
Чтобы не нарушить, не расстроить,
Чтобы не разрушить, а построить,
Чтобы увеличиться, удвоить и утроить, -
Нужен очень точный план. 
Мы неточный план браним - и
Он ползет по швам, там, тирам.
Дорогие вы мои,
Планы выполнимые,
Рядом с вами мнимые - пунктиром.
Тири-тири-там-там, тирам,
Тоненьким пунктиром. 
Планы не простят обман, -
Если им не дать осуществиться,
Могут эти планы разозлиться
Так, что завтра куколкою станет гусеница,
Если не нарушить план. 
Путаница за разинею
Ходит по пятам, там, тирам,
Гусеницу синюю назовут гусынею.
Гните свою линию пунктиром!
Не теряйте, там-там, тирам,
Линию пунктира.
_______________________ 
 Лягушонок  
Не зря лягушата сидят -
Посажены дом сторожить,
И главный вопрос лягушат:
Впустить - не впустить? 
А если рискнуть, а если впустить,
То - выпустить ли обратно?
Вопрос посложнее, чем "быть иль не быть?"
Решают лягушата. 
Как видите, трудно, ква-ква:
Слова, слова, слова!
Вопрос этот главный решат
Достойные из лягушат.
________________________

----------

